# Larger kibble size and grain free??



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last week, my local food merchant was generous enough to give me a bag of TOTW Grain free for Kira. I was in between foods, and he offered to let me see how she likes it.

She loves it.. HOWEVER, I'm very much aware of it's deficiencies, and do intend to change.
The grain free food gave me immediate results with firm stools, no more flatulence, blah blah.

However, she loves it SO MUCH, that she doesn't even chew it. I thought I was crazy, but she devoured her meal in a minute. She literally licked it up, without a single chew of a kibble.

Since she likes TOTW, but TOTW is not the most recommended, what would be the closest kibble to TOTW, but with larger bits?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Why does the kibble size matter? Chewing kibble does not really do anything for the teeth.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Why does the kibble size matter? Chewing kibble does not really do anything for the teeth.


OK, wasn't sure if it matters or not. I'm applying some human logic to the equation. 

What I'm finding is that Kira's appetite is voracious on the TOTW, and I'm attributing it to having something to do with hocking her food down, and not having a satisfactory chew experience 

I always felt that dogs needed to satisfy their urge to chew.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont think so dogs bolt their food as quickly as possible. ........ they are not really designed for chewing, just crushing and tearing as in small bones. .. if you have ever watched one eat a leg quarter it is a pretty fast operation.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I dont think so dogs bolt their food as quickly as possible. ........ they are not really designed for chewing, just crushing and tearing as in small bones. .. if you have ever watched one eat a leg quarter it is a pretty fast operation.


Thanks for clearing that up.

I won't have to watch Animal Planet this evening


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm thinking Kira is too young for most grain-frees due to the calcium content? Whichever food you settle on, keep an eye on the calcium.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

TOTW is great food. nothing wrong with feedin that...I feed high prairire formula most often, but switch it up among the TOTW flavors


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you go with TOTW, you might want to choose the Sierra Mountain (lamb based version) as it is lower in calcium/phosphorus/protein than the other versions...and would be more appropriate for a puppy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well if you want to go grain free - Diamond makes both Natural Balance and TOTW.
NB LID (single protein, grain free) is closer to the numbers you would want to see on calcium etc. though you hear it may not be as single protein as suggested so I think the recallissue a few years ago had to do with a NON LID formulation, not the LID.

......... I am happy with Fromm and it does have grain.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Why does the kibble size matter? Chewing kibble does not really do anything for the teeth.


The size of the kibble and the speed a dog eats are related to bloat risk.

Naturally, a large kibble allows the dog to eat without ingesting so much air and slows the dog down dramatically. Large pieces are much more natural for a large dog to eat.

These two factors are among the few that have survived the original conclusions of the first Bloat Survey.

Labradors are the worst at this and a very large kibble like Royal Canin slows them down better than anything I have seen.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

chicagojosh said:


> TOTW is great food. nothing wrong with feedin that...I feed high prairire formula most often, but switch it up among the TOTW flavors


Yes there is a problem with feeding it to a large breed puppy - it has too much calcium. I believe even they (TOTW) will tell you that.

And it being a great food is just an opinion and definitely not shared by everyone especially considering who their manufacturer is.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yes there is a problem with feeding it to a large breed puppy - it has too much calcium. I believe even they (TOTW) will tell you that.
> 
> And it being a great food is just an opinion and definitely not shared by everyone especially considering who their manufacturer is.


We don't agree on much, but on this one we do. If you feed this because of the low ticket priced be forwarned, it might be a horror show.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd suggest many of you go back, and read my original post. I did say that I was aware of the issues with TOTW, and intended on switching foods.
Duh!


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

U could try Innova Large breed puppy ! really good food , no grain , and low calcium / phos. under 1% !!!! my EnZO lovin it !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'd suggest many of you go back, and read my original post. I did say that I was aware of the issues with TOTW, and intended on switching foods.
> Duh!


Sorry, "I'm aware of the issues" could mean you're aware of the calcium issue, it could mean you're aware some people don't like Diamond, it could mean you're aware of alien invasion at the plant. . . could mean a lot of things.  There just aren't very many grain-free foods that are suitable for puppies.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Sorry, "I'm aware of the issues" could mean you're aware of the calcium issue, it could mean you're aware some people don't like Diamond, it could mean you're aware of alien invasion at the plant. . . could mean a lot of things.  There just aren't very many grain-free foods that are suitable for puppies.


Smarty 

It means all of the above.. That TOTW is not the preferred food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You are aware of the alien invasion, right?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You are aware of the alien invasion, right?


LOL.. What alien invasion?
I feel "slow" tonight


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL nothing. . . it was a joke.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally, I'd love to be able to move up to TOTW, but can't afford it quite yet. We've fed Diamond Naturals since Panzer was a young pup. He's done well on it, but I'd like to go grain free too. TOTW is about $20 more than Diamond Naturals, for 10 pounds less. I realize that 10 pounds is probably grain, but just not sure how far the TOTW would go.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want to go grain free, I believe (not positive though) Earthborn Holistic has an appropriate calcium percentage for a large breed puppy. Plus I'd feed it long before I ever gave TOTW a shot for any dog - puppy or adult.

I know there's another grain free that sable recommends that you can feed to puppies. I forget the brand, but I think it's annamaet. You might want to double check with him though. I know the ingredients looked good.

And of course there's always orijen. That's a grain free that you can feed to puppies.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Personally, I'd love to be able to move up to TOTW, but can't afford it quite yet. We've fed Diamond Naturals since Panzer was a young pup. He's done well on it, but I'd like to go grain free too. TOTW is about $20 more than Diamond Naturals, for 10 pounds less. I realize that 10 pounds is probably grain, but just not sure how far the TOTW would go.


I would be a happy pig in Michigan because I love all the value brands out there.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> If you want to go grain free, I believe (not positive though) Earthborn Holistic has an appropriate calcium percentage for a large breed puppy. Plus I'd feed it long before I ever gave TOTW a shot for any dog - puppy or adult.
> 
> I know there's another grain free that sable recommends that you can feed to puppies. I forget the brand, but I think it's annamaet. You might want to double check with him though. I know the ingredients looked good.
> 
> And of course there's always orijen. That's a grain free that you can feed to puppies.


Annamaet Salcha is the most affordable of the three. 30/16 low ash.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sable123 said:


> Annamaet Salcha is the most affordable of the three. 30/16 low ash.


Where are you finding it for cheap? I just did a quick search around the websites that I use and that food looks like it's going for about$60-$65 for 30 pounds which is around what I pay for Orijen. Just wondering where you're finding it for cheap incase anyone wants to buy some.

I do see the earthborn holistic chicken grain free going for about $38 for 28 pound bags which seems like an absolute steal.

http://www.waggintails.com/p-9621-earthborn-holistic-primitive-natural-grain-free-dog-food.html


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GizmoGSD said:


> U could try Innova Large breed puppy ! really good food , no grain , and low calcium / phos. under 1% !!!! my EnZO lovin it !


Innova LBP ISN'T grain free.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I understand about the kibble size and the wolfing it down but just figure there are ways around that. I put water in the food and feed more small meals. You can also use the bowl with the bumps in it and you can also use a feeding ball or throw the food all over the floor. Just figure that the more options you have...........


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Has she had larger kibble sizes before? I've seen some dogs that do better with smaller kibbles BECAUSE they aren't much for chewing. Rather than actually chew the larger kibble, they STILL want to do minimal, if any,chewing so they are constantly choking/ gaging on their food.


----------



## ryansafc (Dec 8, 2019)

NancyJ said:


> Why does the kibble size matter? Chewing kibble does not really do anything for the teeth.


Are yoi being serious??? Of course kibble size matters it can be harmful for dogs of they dont chew and just swallow, imagine if everyday we never chewed our food and just swallwed it.


----------

